# How weird is it to tell a girl she smells good?



## footfoe (Feb 1, 2010)

How weird is it to tell a girl she smells good?  seems pretty weird to me, but they do smell nice meow.


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Feb 1, 2010)

It's kinda weird


Would you tell me I smelled good?


----------



## Bando (Feb 1, 2010)

Not really of they're your friend. If they aren't it seems extremely creeper!


----------



## footfoe (Feb 1, 2010)

Load_Blown said:


> It's kinda weird
> 
> 
> Would you tell me I smelled good?


do you smell good?


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Feb 1, 2010)

I don't smell bad


I took a shower around 4


----------



## footfoe (Feb 1, 2010)

Load_Blown said:


> I don't smell bad
> 
> 
> I took a shower around 4


did you put on lavender perfume?


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Feb 1, 2010)

I put on some Speed Stick


----------



## footfoe (Feb 1, 2010)

Load_Blown said:


> I put on some Speed Stick


then no i wouldn't, gah.


----------



## ElizabethAlexandraMary (Feb 1, 2010)

Well hm.
Do you think it's necessary?


----------



## Hateful Bitch (Feb 1, 2010)

Load_Blown said:


> Would you tell me I smelled good?


You don't seem like the type.

Oh, I'm kidding.

But once, when in a car going to this club thing, the girl in the back was like "Is that you who smells nice?". It was pretty weird.

I think telling anybody they smell good is weird.

You freaks.


----------



## Snack (Feb 1, 2010)

Today I learned that girls don't like it when you say their vagina smells bad. :c


----------



## Fehne (Feb 1, 2010)

It depends on how attractive you are.  And I mean that with complete sincerity.  If you're a hot thaaaang then the girl will get all woobly, but if you're ugo then she'll get weirded out.


----------



## Squeak (Feb 1, 2010)

That depends how well you know her and how crazy you are. If I said it to my girlfriend, she probably wouldn't even bat an eyelid. She knows I'm a loon.


----------



## Roose Hurro (Feb 1, 2010)

footfoe said:


> How weird is it to tell a girl she smells good?



That depends... do you intend to eat her?


----------



## Blainthepain (Feb 1, 2010)

ya i dont think if would work if you just met her.


----------



## Ladyfaegassr (Feb 1, 2010)

I think more appropriately would be "You smell nice." I dunno, it doesn't bother me, and at least if they tell me I smell good it means I don't smell like sweaty chicken noodle soup arm pits or something.


----------



## Vaelarsa (Feb 1, 2010)

Depends on whether or not she thinks you should be, or have been, close enough to her to be able to make out her scent.

Like from a stranger?
Yeah. No. Totally creepy.
If it's from a friend you're actually hanging around with, that's more understandable (that they'd notice your scent), and most likely merit a sincere "Thanks."


----------



## Lobar (Feb 1, 2010)

Unless you're already being intimate at the moment it will almost certainly creep her the fuck out.


----------



## Rigor Sardonicus (Feb 1, 2010)

Depends. Is she a Twitard?


----------



## ToeClaws (Feb 1, 2010)

The more important question is asking her first "Are you wearing any perfume or something?"

If she says "no", run - get to the nearest safe room and stay there for a week - she's quite likely fertile at the height of the fertility cycle.  Falling down and playing dead may not work for you at this stage, just run and don't look back.  Use chocolate as a decoy to buy yourself more time.


----------



## Rigor Sardonicus (Feb 1, 2010)

ToeClaws said:


> The more important question is asking her first "Are you wearing any perfume or something?"
> 
> If she says "no", run - get to the nearest safe room and stay there for a week - she's quite likely fertile at the height of the fertility cycle.  Falling down and playing dead may not work for you at this stage, just run and don't look back.  Use chocolate as a decoy to buy yourself more time.


If she's at the height of the fertility cycle she probably smells more like fish than pleasant things :V


----------



## wolfy5th (Feb 1, 2010)

ToeClaws said:


> The more important question is asking her first "Are you wearing any perfume or something?"
> 
> If she says "no", run - get to the nearest safe room and stay there for a week - she's quite likely fertile at the height of the fertility cycle. Falling down and playing dead may not work for you at this stage, just run and don't look back. Use chocolate as a decoy to buy yourself more time.


 
Unless they dont eat anything....and under 110 maybe....then no...your dead....... o_e


----------



## ElizabethAlexandraMary (Feb 1, 2010)

Just to point out, this is awkward.


----------



## LizardKing (Feb 1, 2010)

Well it's probably pretty normal if you're a furry :V


----------



## ElizabethAlexandraMary (Feb 1, 2010)

LizardKing said:


> Well it's probably pretty normal if you're a furry :V


 :V

Tards.


----------



## Jaga (Feb 1, 2010)

footfoe said:


> How weird is it to tell a girl she smells good?  seems pretty weird to me, but they do smell nice meow.


im female and dont think its odd at all...i tell my mate and friends they smell good all the time...constantly smelling people...lol...


----------



## Jaga (Feb 1, 2010)

Bando37 said:


> Not really of they're your friend. If they aren't it seems extremely creeper!


i guess im creepy then D:


----------



## Rigor Sardonicus (Feb 1, 2010)

Jaga said:


> i guess im creepy then D:


By your own admission, you're a lifestyler. Creepy's kind of a given.


----------



## Satoshi (Feb 1, 2010)

I've been told I smell nice all the time :C 
So...It's a compliment. B:


----------



## furatail (Feb 1, 2010)

I'de probably say something more indirect such as. "Well, someone's wearing a lovely perfume." The point still comes across but isn't as creepy since it sounds more general.


----------



## Aden (Feb 1, 2010)

footfoe said:


> How weird is it to tell a girl she smells good?  seems pretty weird to me, but they do smell nice meow.


----------



## Duality Jack (Feb 1, 2010)

I have been told i smell like oranges or something apparently I have my own obvious musk despite showering 3 times a day.



On topic though, If you are close enough to smell it well (I.E. kissing her) its not creepy.


----------



## Ricky (Feb 1, 2010)

I don't think it's weird but she'll probably think you're hitting on her.

If you are then what's the problem?


----------



## EinTheCorgi (Feb 1, 2010)

I don't think its strange. It's better than saying "yo shorty yu smell like a fine foxy lady"<--- and yes a black guy did say that to one of my friends. :/


----------



## slorrel (Feb 1, 2010)

footfoe said:


> How weird is it to tell a girl she smells good? seems pretty weird to me, but they do smell nice meow.


 

....depends on how well you know her!


----------



## Ratte (Feb 1, 2010)

does this perfume make my ass look big


----------



## Rigor Sardonicus (Feb 1, 2010)

Ratte said:


> does this perfume make my ass look big


No, your ass manages that well enough on its own.


----------



## Ratte (Feb 1, 2010)

Rigor Sardonicus said:


> No, your ass manages that well enough on its own.



SOB SOB SOB

it's true


----------



## Aurali (Feb 1, 2010)

I hate getting told I smell good.. because for you to smell my perfume.. you are waaaay too close 


Rigor Sardonicus said:


> No, your ass manages that well enough on its own.



At least he has one >(


----------



## Ratte (Feb 1, 2010)

Aurali said:


> I hate getting told I smell good.. because for you to smell my perfume.. you are waaaay too close



um

then why do you wear it?


----------



## Aurali (Feb 1, 2010)

Ratte said:


> um
> 
> then why do you wear it?


So I don't smell like people >.>


----------



## VoidBat (Feb 1, 2010)

It is not weird at all. If you happen to be a obese, unshaved truck driver with a mullet and hairy arms. Totally normal.


----------



## Ratte (Feb 1, 2010)

Aurali said:


> So I don't smell like people >.>



hello nonsense i am ratte


----------



## blackjack94 (Feb 1, 2010)

It depends on how you come across and if you know the person. If one of my friends told me I smelled good, it'd be normal cause I expect them to try to creep me out. If a random person said it I would be very frightened and confused.


----------



## Aurali (Feb 1, 2010)

Ratte said:


> hello nonsense i am ratte



it's a light perfume. it don't gag people  it smells like oranges


----------



## TDK (Feb 1, 2010)

Not weird at all unless your one of those socially awkward types. You can just say "Hey, what kind of perfume are you wearing? It smells really nice" or some shit like that.


----------



## Ratte (Feb 1, 2010)

Aurali said:


> it's a light perfume. it don't gag people  it smells like oranges



i use perfume-y sprays for my room

though I like the dank scent of my room without it

fuck idk

i don't care much for really clean smells


----------



## Tycho (Feb 1, 2010)

*enter elevator*

"Nice perfume."

*exit elevator*

Not creepy.  Right?


----------



## Aurali (Feb 1, 2010)

Tycho said:


> *enter elevator*
> 
> "Nice perfume."
> 
> ...



*sniffs your shirt* You smell pretty


----------



## Rytes (Feb 1, 2010)

Not good, I have friends that constantly rant how creepy a guy was when he says "Damn gurrrlll, you smell nice". Even I know that's creepy


----------



## Jaga (Feb 1, 2010)

Rigor Sardonicus said:


> By your own admission, you're a lifestyler. Creepy's kind of a given.



Aye, its true


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (Feb 1, 2010)

I guess you can comment on their perfume or their hair.


----------



## FluffMouse (Feb 1, 2010)

Fehne said:


> It depends on how attractive you are.  And I mean that with complete sincerity.  If you're a hot thaaaang then the girl will get all woobly, but if you're ugo then she'll get weirded out.


This.

I wouldn't mind it if a hawt stranger said it.


----------



## Rigor Sardonicus (Feb 1, 2010)

Aurali said:


> I hate getting told I smell good.. because for you to smell my perfume.. you are waaaay too close
> 
> 
> At least he has one >(


I have one too, bitch >.> [sub] It's just a work in progress...[/sub]


----------



## Gavrill (Feb 1, 2010)

It depends on age, for me. Younger person, especially a kid, saying you smell nice = mega compliment. Older person = strange.


----------



## Aurali (Feb 1, 2010)

Rigor Sardonicus said:


> I have one too, bitch >.> [sub] It's just a work in progress...[/sub]



guys don't have butts. they have asses.


----------



## FluffMouse (Feb 1, 2010)

Shenzebo said:


> It depends on age, for me. Younger person, especially a kid, saying you smell nice = mega compliment. Older person = strange.


An old man saying anything to me freaks me out. :<


----------



## Gavrill (Feb 1, 2010)

SugarMental said:


> An old man saying anything to me freaks me out. :<


Yeah this too. Old guys are creepy, they can't help it.


----------



## Tycho (Feb 1, 2010)

Aurali said:


> *sniffs your shirt* You smell pretty



Creep.


----------



## Hir (Feb 1, 2010)

ewwwww girls smell, boys ruuuuuule!!!! ^____^;;;


----------



## CaptainCool (Feb 1, 2010)

depends on the situation i guess... if you tell it your girlfriend its ok i think.
if she just put on some deodorant or something like that its ok, too.
but if you just tell her out of the blue its pretty creepy in my opinion^^


----------



## Thatch (Feb 1, 2010)

"Do you have a tuna sandwich? I love tuna"


----------



## Tycho (Feb 1, 2010)

szopaw said:


> "Do you have a tuna sandwich? I love tuna"



It would be worth the black eye/pepper spray just to see the reaction on her face IMO.


----------



## SnowFox (Feb 1, 2010)

Hello. Your hair smells yiffy. Mind if I stroke it with my index finger?


----------



## Duality Jack (Feb 1, 2010)

You smell like you should be sucking my dick :V


----------



## Tycho (Feb 1, 2010)

SnowFox said:


> Hello. Your hair smells yiffy. Mind if I stroke it with my index finger?



Oh, wow.  That's pretty awful.


----------



## Unsilenced (Feb 1, 2010)

Weirder than weird... unless of course you know her like, really well.


----------



## CAThulu (Feb 1, 2010)

ToeClaws said:


> The more important question is asking her first "Are you wearing any perfume or something?"
> 
> If she says "no", run - get to the nearest safe room and stay there for a week - she's quite likely fertile at the height of the fertility cycle.  Falling down and playing dead may not work for you at this stage, just run and don't look back.  Use chocolate as a decoy to buy yourself more time.



*LMAO*

Addendum:  keep Hershey's Kisses on you at all times.  When in emergency situation, dangle Kiss from tag; the combination of shiny and chocolate wil get her attention. Toss away from you.  Wait until she follows after Kiss, then run in the other direction.  Do not stop running for two days.



In all seriousness, never say that to a stranger.  It's creepy and the lamest pick-up line ever used.  With friends, it depends on how well you know her and how close you two are...and if she's wearing perfume.   Probably safe if she's your girlfriend.


----------



## CAThulu (Feb 1, 2010)

Aurali said:


> guys don't have butts. they have asses.



Wow...you make this WAY too easy. 

'Because most guys ARE asses..'
'You are what you eat...'


----------



## Rigor Sardonicus (Feb 1, 2010)

Aurali said:


> guys don't have butts. they have asses.


So you don't have one either, then?


----------



## Thatch (Feb 1, 2010)

Tycho said:


> It would be worth the black eye/pepper spray just to see the reaction on her face IMO.



I almost got a glass bottle to the head. We were all studying for an exam in the hallway, and a girl walked up to a friend who had some notes, and other people followed her. So he just joked "You get a lot of attention". I automatically retorted "It's the boobs" :V


----------



## kamikazesparrow (Feb 1, 2010)

i always have gay guys walk up to me and tell me i smell nice is that weird? and i think the blue B.O.D body spray smells awsome and AXE pheonix


----------



## Aurali (Feb 1, 2010)

CAThulu said:


> Wow...you make this WAY too easy.
> 
> 'Because most guys ARE asses..'
> 'You are what you eat...'



but.. but I don't like guys 



Rigor Sardonicus said:


> So you don't have one either, then?



Obviously not. I'm a raigonetta after all.


----------



## CynicalCirno (Feb 1, 2010)

Hmm.... all VARIES. LIKE EVERYTHING EXCEPT FURRY PORN - ALWAYS CONTAINS THREE DICKS. Anyway, it really depends on the smell, and it depends on how I look, and it depends on the person. If I'd asked a furry, I would be the one weirded out because it would sniff me. If I was the furry then it will be weird to both. If the girl smells too good and she is a girl I can't help it - also, must be some sort of standars for "girl".
If I smell too good, I make someone fart.
If the cars is on fire and that smells then tango down.


----------



## south syde dobe (Feb 1, 2010)

So I guess y'all go sniffing all over people at school huh :\
I've been complimented by my cologne before and it didn't seem creepy


----------



## Rigor Sardonicus (Feb 1, 2010)

Aurali said:


> but.. but I don't like guys


That's okay, they don't like you either 



> Obviously not. I'm a raigonetta after all.


No, you're the offspring of Donald Trump and Jabba the Hutt in a Shirley Temple wig. Get it right D:<


----------



## Captain Spyro (Feb 1, 2010)

I could never say that. I'm always afraid I'd get slapped.

Of course, that's why I never flirted, or could say what I truly felt to my high school crush. >_<


----------



## Frying Pan (Feb 1, 2010)

Yes.


----------



## Jashwa (Feb 1, 2010)

Rigor Sardonicus said:


> That's okay, they don't like you either
> 
> 
> No, you're the offspring of Donald Trump and Jabba the Hutt in a Shirley Temple wig. Get it right D:<


Now now, Rigor.  Aren't you supposed to be acting nice? 


On topic: It's only weird if it's a random girl.  If you're friends with them, then it's ok, as long as it's just an observation and you're not sniffing them or something.


----------



## Rigor Sardonicus (Feb 1, 2010)

Jashwa said:


> Now now, Rigor.  Aren't you supposed to be acting nice?


Being nice to Aurali is the final test. I'm allowed to be mean to her until then :3


----------



## Jashwa (Feb 1, 2010)

Rigor Sardonicus said:


> Being nice to Aurali is the final test. I'm allowed to be mean to her until then :3


Oh, ok. That makes sense.  He's the hardest to be nice towards.


----------



## Thatch (Feb 1, 2010)

Jashwa said:


> On topic: It's only weird if it's a random girl.  If you're friends with them, then it's ok, as long as it's just an observation and you're not sniffing them or something.



What if they buy their panties in a machine?



Hello, Japan.


----------



## Rigor Sardonicus (Feb 1, 2010)

Jashwa said:


> Oh, ok. That makes sense.  He's the hardest to be nice towards.


Quite so.
And I already drew her something she asked me to, so meh.


----------



## Aurali (Feb 1, 2010)

Rigor Sardonicus said:


> Quite so.
> And I already drew her something she asked me to, so meh.



but you did it wrong! 


Jashwa said:


> Oh, ok. That makes sense.  He's the hardest to be nice towards.



I'm like cheese cake.. so bad.. but oh so good...


----------



## Bernad (Feb 1, 2010)

footfoe said:


> How weird is it to tell a girl she smells good?  seems pretty weird to me, but they do smell nice meow.




Not weird to tell it to someone who is within your age group, but saying it to someone who is far younger would make me feel a little bit creepy.


----------



## Thatch (Feb 1, 2010)

Aurali said:


> I'm like cheese cake.. so bad.. but oh so good...



Only cheesecake isn't bad. Wrong analogy.


----------



## Jashwa (Feb 1, 2010)

szopaw said:


> Only cheesecake isn't bad. Wrong analogy.


I was wondering about that as well.  How is cheesecake bad?


----------



## Rigor Sardonicus (Feb 1, 2010)

szopaw said:


> Only cheesecake isn't bad. Wrong analogy.


 Well, it's bad _for_ you...



Jashwa said:


> I was wondering about that as well.  How is cheesecake bad?


It's also notorious for being sweet, and masochists tend to hate sweet things. (Fact.)


----------



## Aurali (Feb 1, 2010)

szopaw said:


> Only cheesecake isn't bad. Wrong analogy.



Well you're a fatty so :/


----------



## Thatch (Feb 1, 2010)

Rigor Sardonicus said:


> Well, it's bad _for_ you...



Does not compute. Elaborate please.



Aurali said:


> Well you're a fatty so :/



My shoulders are broader than my waist and hips, so nope.


----------



## Jashwa (Feb 1, 2010)

Rigor Sardonicus said:


> Well, it's bad _for_ you...
> 
> 
> It's also notorious for being sweet, and masochists tend to hate sweet things. (Fact.)


Yeah, I guess.

And I never knew that.


----------



## Roose Hurro (Feb 1, 2010)

south syde fox said:


> So I guess y'all go sniffing all over people at school huh :\
> *I've been complimented by my cologne* before and it didn't seem creepy



And what, exactly, did your cologne say?   **




Jashwa said:


> I was wondering about that as well.  *How is cheesecake bad?*



Calorie count, and the general rule that good things are bad for you.


----------



## Ratte (Feb 1, 2010)

Aurali said:


> Well you're a fatty so :/



so...?

<= huge


----------



## Rigor Sardonicus (Feb 1, 2010)

szopaw said:


> Does not compute. Elaborate please.


Do you know how many calories are in cheesecake? Or how much fat?
That's why it's so good...



Jashwa said:


> Yeah, I guess.
> 
> And I never knew that.


Now you do 



Roose Hurro said:


> Calorie count, and the general rule that good things are bad for you.


And those that aren't are illegal. Like lolicon :<


----------



## Thatch (Feb 1, 2010)

Rigor Sardonicus said:


> Do you know how many calories are in cheesecake? Or how much fat?
> That's why it's so good...



I'm not a woman, why should I care.
And I don't recall there being much fat it the cheesecakes I usually eat.


----------



## Ieatcrackersandjumpcliffs (Feb 1, 2010)

Extremely Weird.


----------



## Rigor Sardonicus (Feb 1, 2010)

szopaw said:


> I'm not a woman, why should I care.
> And I don't recall there being much fat it the cheesecakes I usually eat.



HEY EVERYBODY
SZOPAW EATS LOW-FAT CHEESECAKES
PASS IT ON


----------



## Thatch (Feb 1, 2010)

Rigor Sardonicus said:


> HEY EVERYBODY
> SZOPAW EATS LOW-FAT CHEESECAKES
> PASS IT ON



It's goddamn white cheese, what supposed to be high in fat in it? 
Unless you add cooking oil to yours.


BTW, weird fetishist thread is now about cheesecake. ILU FAF.


----------



## 8-bit (Feb 1, 2010)

I guess it all depends on how you say it.

Try saying it in British.


----------



## Rigor Sardonicus (Feb 1, 2010)

szopaw said:


> It's goddamn white cheese, what supposed to be high in fat in it?
> Unless you add cooking oil to yours.


Full-fat cream cheese, graham cracker crust, some sort of fruit topping...

If it's not high in fat, it's at least pretty high in sugar.



> BTW, weird fetishist thread is now about cheesecake. ILU FAF.


Hmm...what if a girl smells like cheesecake?

This merits further investigation. Shenz if you ever read this post I'm going to put cheesecake on you when you're not looking someday :V


----------



## Thatch (Feb 1, 2010)

Rigor Sardonicus said:


> Full-fat cream cheese



Thar's yar problem.



Rigor Sardonicus said:


> If it's not high in fat, it's at least pretty high in sugar.



True dat.



Rigor Sardonicus said:


> Hmm...what if a girl smells like cheesecake?



Then she's risking getting humped by every being with working tastebuds in the scent's proximity. :V


----------



## Glitch (Feb 1, 2010)

I've been told that I smell nice.
It's kinda weird when random people come by and sniff my hair.


----------



## footfoe (Feb 1, 2010)

Rigor Sardonicus said:


> If she's at the height of the fertility cycle she probably smells more like fish than pleasant things :V


Shows what you know, queer.  

btw, was the above comment offensive?


----------



## Glitch (Feb 1, 2010)

footfoe said:


> btw, was the above comment offensive?



'Bout lil ol' me?
Nah.

It's just weird, like I said.
But it's a nice kind of weird as long as they're people of my age.  If it's some old guy, then I get freaked out.


----------



## footfoe (Feb 1, 2010)

Okay, let me lay out the senerio senario?? whatever for you

Girl i know form a while ago, we go on a semi-date (whatever that means) after not seeing her for a while. As the girl steps into my awesome mom-mobile, i smell her.  It's like the best scent i've ever scented.  i feel like telling her she smells like, but she's the only person in the world who doesn't think i'm creepy.


----------



## Glitch (Feb 1, 2010)

footfoe said:


> Okay, let me lay out the senerio senario?? whatever for you
> 
> Girl i know form a while ago, we go on a semi-date (whatever that means) after not seeing her for a while. As the girl steps into my awesome mom-mobile, i smell her.  It's like the best scent i've ever scented.  i feel like telling her she smells like, but she's the only person in the world who doesn't think i'm creepy.



Then it's not creepy.
I'm talking about random people sniffing me....  Must be the shampoo is use.


----------



## footfoe (Feb 1, 2010)

Glitch said:


> Then it's not creepy.
> I'm talking about random people sniffing me....  Must be the shampoo is use.


So in said situation saying "you smell nice" would not be majorly creepy?


----------



## Glitch (Feb 1, 2010)

footfoe said:


> So in said situation saying "you smell nice" would not be majorly creepy?



Nope.  :3
It'd be flattering, at least to me.


----------



## Dr_Nathaniel_J (Feb 1, 2010)

I honestly don't think its that wierd to tell them they smell good. I personally haven't had any trouble saying that to people when its true. Its a good compliment, and sometimes a good conversation starter, depending on how creepy and stalkerish you look.


----------



## footfoe (Feb 1, 2010)

Glitch said:


> 'Bout lil ol' me?
> Nah.
> 
> It's just weird, like I said.
> But it's a nice kind of weird as long as they're people of my age.  If it's some old guy, then I get freaked out.


no about calling that queer a queer.


----------



## footfoe (Feb 1, 2010)

Dr_Nathaniel_J said:


> I honestly don't think its that wierd to tell them they smell good. I personally haven't had any trouble saying that to people when its true. Its a good compliment, and sometimes a good conversation starter, depending on how creepy and stalkerish you look.


I'm the creepiest stalkeriest looking person in the world


----------



## Hyenaworks (Feb 1, 2010)

Like unprovoked to a stranger?  Yeah, pretty weird.

On a date?  Not really unless you do it in one of those "I'm going to rape you" ways.


----------



## Marietta (Feb 1, 2010)

I'd find it a little weird... unless it starts off with a "what (insert product here) are you wearing? It smells nice". lol


----------



## Hyenaworks (Feb 1, 2010)

Marietta said:


> I'd find it a little weird... unless it starts off with a "what (insert product here) are you wearing? It smells nice". lol



"Wow!  You smell nice!  Is that perfume?"

vs.

"You smell nice...*heavy breathing*"


----------



## footfoe (Feb 1, 2010)

Hyenaworks said:


> Like unprovoked to a stranger?  Yeah, pretty weird.
> 
> On a date?  Not really unless you do it in one of those "I'm going to rape you" ways.


No i just go around sniffing girls 

btw, Best avatar ever!


----------



## Marietta (Feb 1, 2010)

Hyenaworks said:


> "Wow!  You smell nice!  Is that perfume?"
> 
> vs.
> 
> "You smell nice...*heavy breathing*"


Quoted for being absolutely correct~~



> btw, Best avatar ever!


Agreed <3


----------



## Hyenaworks (Feb 1, 2010)

footfoe said:


> No i just go around sniffing girls
> 
> btw, Best avatar ever!





Marietta said:


> Quoted for being absolutely correct~~
> 
> Agreed <3



Flattery will get you everywhere.


----------



## Marietta (Feb 1, 2010)

> Flattery will get you everywhere.


Did I mention you smell nice?

_Yes, I can smell over the internet!

_(OT: crud, I gotta go...)


----------



## Hyenaworks (Feb 1, 2010)

Marietta said:


> Did I mention you smell nice?
> 
> _Yes, I can smell over the internet!_



...Are you going to rape me?


----------



## Marietta (Feb 1, 2010)

No, but I'd video tape it... Because I totally have friend who would...


----------



## Dr_Nathaniel_J (Feb 1, 2010)

footfoe said:


> I'm the creepiest stalkeriest looking person in the world



well theres your problem right there...


----------



## Hyenaworks (Feb 1, 2010)

Marietta said:


> No, but I'd video tape it... Because I totally have friend who would...



...Go on.


----------



## CynicalCirno (Feb 2, 2010)

To tell a girl she smells good you have to spray her with a good.. thing than hook her up by unyuing her.


----------



## Ratte (Feb 2, 2010)

what


----------



## Taren Fox (Feb 2, 2010)

Is it weird if I tell a girl she tastes good? :B


----------



## Chiper12 (Feb 2, 2010)

Lobar said:


> Unless you're already being intimate at the moment it will almost certainly creep her the fuck out.


This.


----------



## Glitch (Feb 2, 2010)

Hyenaworks said:


> "Wow!  You smell nice!  Is that perfume?"
> 
> vs.
> 
> "You smell nice...*heavy breathing*"



Yeah....
You just scared me now....

I swear to God I'll hear the latter when I sleep....


----------



## Captain Spyro (Feb 2, 2010)

Taren Fox said:


> Is it weird if I tell a girl she tastes good? :B



Depends...






..on the severity of your injuries after you're mauled with a hammer by said female. :3


----------



## ElizabethAlexandraMary (Feb 2, 2010)

Captain Spyro said:


> Depends...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Vore and guro.
Murr.


----------



## Taren Fox (Feb 2, 2010)

o lawd, look what I started.


----------



## Hyenaworks (Feb 2, 2010)

Taren Fox said:


> o lawd, look what I started.



You smell good.


----------



## Taren Fox (Feb 2, 2010)

Hyenaworks said:


> You smell good.


Soap does wonders. <333


----------



## MeadowTheDragon (Feb 3, 2010)

furries must have pheromones...


----------



## footfoe (Feb 3, 2010)

MeadowTheDragon said:


> furries must have pheromones...


Do real girls have pheromones.  I feel like they do.


----------



## Tycho (Feb 3, 2010)

MeadowTheDragon said:


> furries must have pheromones...



Body odor and bad breath are not pheromones.



footfoe said:


> Do real girls have pheromones.  I feel like they do.



If they're still there they're too faint for people to actually pick up on.  Human pheromones have been supplanted by perfumes, colognes, etc. and our noses were NEVER terribly sharp (an important thing for pheromones), so we've lost most of the scent and most of the ability to smell it as evolution marched on.  People will swear up and down they can smell pheromones, and some companies hawk substances they claim to be distilled human pheromones, but I'm inclined to call it bullshit.


----------



## MeadowTheDragon (Feb 3, 2010)

footfoe said:


> Do real girls have pheromones.  I feel like they do.



no one knows for sure... its really hard to tell


----------



## footfoe (Feb 3, 2010)

Tycho said:


> Body odor and bad breath are not pheromones.
> 
> 
> 
> If they're still there they're too faint for people to actually pick up on.  Human pheromones have been supplanted by perfumes, colognes, etc. and our noses were NEVER terribly sharp (an important thing for pheromones), so we've lost most of the scent and most of the ability to smell it as evolution marched on.  People will swear up and down they can smell pheromones, and some companies hawk substances they claim to be distilled human pheromones, but I'm inclined to call it bullshit.


I KAN SMELL PHEROMONES!!


----------

